# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Άνδρου [Historic photos of Andros]

## robo

Στη φωτογραφία εμφανίζεται ένα πλοίο που προσπαθεί να επιβιβάσει ή αποβιβάσει έναν γαϊδουράκο, με τη βοήθεια βάρκας, στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου.
Από μία άποψη πρόκειται για επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό!!
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω χρονολογία και όνομα πλοίου.
Θα τολμούσα να πω, με βάση τη γέφυρα κι ότι μπορεί να διαβαστεί στο σωσίβιο, ότι πρόκειται για το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, αν και η φωτογραφία μού δίνει την εντύπωση παλαιότερης εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν βλέπω να το φχαριστιέται και πολύ ο γάϊδαρος :mrgreen:, αντίθετα με όσους κάνει χάζι...
Το καράβι που μας μετέφερε σε αυτή την τόσο κοντινή και συνάμα μακρινή εποχή είναι σίγουρα το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ. ¶ρα μιλάμε για τις δεκαετίες 50-60.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία, φίλε Robo.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Το καράβι πρέπει να ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του το 1947 και ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1957.
Κάποια στιγμή, προς το τέλος, πρέπει να μετονομάστηκε σε "Κωνσταντίνος".
Το "Κάρυστος" είναι το πλοίο που ρυμούλκησε το τσιμεντόπλοιο από το Πέραμα στη Ραφήνα το 1948.
Το τσιμεντόπλοιο αποτέλεσε την πρώτη οργανωμένη προβλήτα για τη Ραφήνα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am starting a new thread with beautiful _Andros_. 

First, here is an undated early photo of Andros

Andros.jpg

And then a 1961 photograph from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Andros2.jpg

And now an early photograph of the picturesque port of Batsi Androu

Batsi Androu.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Andros around 1950.

Andros 1950.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from theearly 1990s showing a passenger ship as she is leaving the port of _Andros_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Andros.jpg

And another one from _Gavrio Androu_ from the same source

Batsi.JPG

Below, our friend _Robo_ makes an important correction! I thank him profusely



> Η φωτογραφία με το πλοίο (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) είναι το Γαύριο, κι όχι το Μπατσί/





> Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι η φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) να φεύγει από το λιμάνι της Χώρας, αποτύπωσε κάτι που γινόταν μόνο μία φορά τον χρόνο, όταν το πλοίο συμμετείχε στον εορτασμό της Θεοσκέπαστης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing  the port of _Batsi Androu_. (thanks to our friend _Robo_ -see below- for correcting my error). It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Andros.jpg

----------


## robo

Ας σημειωθεί ότι η φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο ("ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ") να φεύγει από το λιμάνι της Χώρας, αποτύπωσε κάτι που γινόταν μόνο μία φορά τον χρόνο, όταν το πλοίο συμμετείχε στον εορτασμό της Θεοσκέπαστης.
Λιμάνι του νησιού για τα πλοία της γραμμής είναι, εδώ και 3 δεκαετίες περίπου, μόνο το Γαύριο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχει γίνει ένα μικρό μπέρδεμα με τις λεζάντες προφανώς....
> 
> Η φωτογραφία με το πλοίο (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) είναι το Γαύριο, κι όχι το Μπατσί, ενώ η φωτογραφία με το δίπλωμα του εντύπου είναι το Μπατσί, κι όχι η ¶νδρος (Χώρα).
> 
> Φίλε Nicholas κάνε όποτε μπορείς την διόρθωση, και προφανώς μετά το μήνυμά μου δεν έχει νόημα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το διαγράψω ο ίδιος....
> 
> Ας σημειωθεί πάντως ότι η φωτογραφία που δείχνει το πλοίο (ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) να φεύγει από το λιμάνι της Χώρας, αποτύπωσε κάτι που γινόταν μόνο μία φορά τον χρόνο, όταν το πλοίο συμμετείχε στον εορτασμό της Θεοσκέπαστης.


Done and thank you very much. Believe me, taht's how the book had the captions!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φωτογραφία από την έκθεση-φόρο τιμής στην Ι*στορία της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής της ¶νδρου* που θα ξεκινήσει στις *25 Ιουλίου* στον *Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο "Το Γαύριο"* (απέναντι από την κεντρική προβλήτα).

Καΐκια καθε λογής από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα έως το 1965.
Ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες  που αποτυπώνουν καράβια, τραβηγμένες κοντά στα λιμάνια της ¶νδρου είναι το υλικό της έκθεσης *"Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου. Αρχές 20ου αιώνα-1965"*

Η διάρκειά της είναι μέχρι τις *25 Αυγούστου.* 

Αρόδο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

¶ρθρο της *Χρυσούλας Παπαϊωάννου* στην εφημερίδα *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (*Τετάρτη 8 Ιουλίου 2009*) για την έκθεση-φόρο τιμής στην Ι*στορία της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής της ¶νδρου* που θα ξεκινήσει στις *25 Ιουλίου* στον *Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο "Το Γαύριο"* (απέναντι από την κεντρική προβλήτα).

Καΐκια καθε λογής από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα έως το 1965.
Ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες  που αποτυπώνουν καράβια, τραβηγμένες κοντά στα λιμάνια της ¶νδρου είναι το υλικό της έκθεσης *"Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου. Αρχές 20ου αιώνα-1965"*

Η διάρκειά της είναι μέχρι τις *25 Αυγούστου.

*Έκθεση.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> ¶ρθρο της *Χρυσούλας Παπαϊωάννου* στην εφημερίδα *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (*Τετάρτη 8 Ιουλίου 2009*) για την έκθεση-φόρο τιμής στην Ι*στορία της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής της ¶νδρου* που θα ξεκινήσει στις *25 Ιουλίου* στον *Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο "Το Γαύριο"* (απέναντι από την κεντρική προβλήτα).
> 
> Καΐκια καθε λογής από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα έως το 1965.
> Ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που αποτυπώνουν καράβια, τραβηγμένες κοντά στα λιμάνια της ¶νδρου είναι το υλικό της έκθεσης *"Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου. Αρχές 20ου αιώνα-1965"*
> 
> Η διάρκειά της είναι μέχρι τις *25 Αυγούστου.*
> 
> Έκθεση.jpg


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε ένα ταξιδάκι για ¶νδρο. Και δε μου βγαίνουν και οι ημερομηνίες.

----------


## Leo

Ούτε και μένα αλλά μεμονομένα ή με παρεούλες πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα ντού στην 'Ανδρο. Αυτά δεν πρέπει να χάνονται.

----------


## esperos

Ημέρες και  ώρες  λειτουργίας  της  έκθεσης  παρακαλώ;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως πρέπει να το δούμε ...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αυριο θα σας ενημερωσω για τις ωρες και λοιπες λεπτομερειες.

εχω δωσει και γω φωτογραφιες απο τον παππου μου που μετεφερε τον κοσμο αλλα και εμπορευματα στα πλοια της εποχης με την βαρκα του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα, ψαχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο το πρώι βρήκα ένα υπέροχο βίντεο που μας θυμίζει άλλες επόχες ...

_Ρουτίνα και καθημερινότητα κάνουν το χρόνο να περνά, οι μέρες γίνονται μήνες, χρόνια. Στο παρακάτω βίντεο μπορείτε να απολαύσετε το Μπατσί του 1966. Το απόσπασμα προέρχεται από την ταινία "Φουσκοθαλασσιές", κατά την άφιξη του "ΕΛΕΝΑ Π."_

_Σαράντα και πλέον χρόνια πέρασαν από την εποχή που το "ΕΛΕΝΑ Π" κατ έπλεε στην ¶νδρο, το λιμάνι του Μπατσίου και όχι μόνο. Ένα πλοίο που μαζί με το "Μεγαλόχαρη" κέντριζαν το ενδιαφέρον και ήταν κυριολεκτικά ο δίαυλος επικοινωνίας με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Οι αλλαγές από το τότε στο σήμερα είναι πολλές και ουσιώδης. Λιμάνια, σχολεία, δρόμοι και άλλα που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια θεωρούνται κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας τότε έλειπαν. Αφαιρέστε και μερικές δεκάδες τουλάχιστον σπίτια και αυτή ήταν η διαφορετική πραγματικότητα, στο Μπατσί του αποσπάσματος τουλάχιστον, το 1966. Το νερό που έχει κυλήσει από τότε στο αυλάκι είναι πολύ._

_Δείτε το βίντεο που ακολουθεί και προσέξτε τις χαρακτηριστικές διαφορές στο λιμάνι, τους δρόμους, τον ¶γιο Φίλιππο και την παραλία. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή αξίζει στο τελευταίο πλάνο, από την πλευρά του Αγίου Νικολάου απέναντι από το Μπατσί. Καλό σας ταξίδι._


_ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ_ 

_Το ακτοπλοϊκό Έλενα Π. του Παγουλάτου καταπλέει στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου. Στιγμιότυπο από το φιλμ «Φουσκοθαλασσιές» του 1966. The ferry Elena P. (ex. Lili Scarlett) was filmed arriving in Andros (196..._ 


_πηγή : http://www.andros365.gr/μία-βόλτα-στ...ελενα-π-2.html_

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η εκθεση ανοιγει στις 25 Ιουλιου οποτε ειναι και τα εγκαινια και απο τις 26 του μηνα θα ειναι ανοιχτα για το κοινο *11 - 2 το πρωι* και *7 - 10 το βραδυ.*

και το σημαντικο *ανοιχτα καθε μερα εκτος Τριτης*

----------


## esperos

Ευχαριστώ  πολύ  για  την  ενημέρωση.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.


 
Οτι θελετε σχετικα με το νησι αν ερθετε απλα πειτε το!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶ρθρο της *Χρυσούλας Παπαϊωάννου* στην εφημερίδα *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (*Τετάρτη 8 Ιουλίου 2009*) για την έκθεση-φόρο τιμής στην Ι*στορία της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής της ¶νδρου* που θα ξεκινήσει στις *25 Ιουλίου* στον *Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο "Το Γαύριο"* (απέναντι από την κεντρική προβλήτα).
> 
> Καΐκια καθε λογής από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα έως το 1965.
> Ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που αποτυπώνουν καράβια, τραβηγμένες κοντά στα λιμάνια της ¶νδρου είναι το υλικό της έκθεσης *"Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου. Αρχές 20ου αιώνα-1965"*
> 
> Η διάρκειά της είναι μέχρι τις *25 Αυγούστου.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48739


This is good but for us who cannot visit the place, this is of little help.
Greetings from 6,000 miles away

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η έκθεση αυτή θα μας φέρει σίγουρα στην *¶νδρο.
*
Οι άνθρωποι που την διοργανώνουν έχουν πολύ μεράκι και αυτό φαίνεται.

Ο φίλος *BULKERMAN* μας πληροφορεί ότι στο λιμάνι έχειε ναρτηθεί διαφήμιση με την εικόνα του *"ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ".
*
Σε όσους δεν μπορέσουν να έρθουν, υποσχόμαστε να τους δείξουμε όσες περισσότερες εικόνες μπορέσουμε.

Ευτυχώς, όμως, οι ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις δεν σταματούν στην έκθεση.
Υπάρχει και συνέχεια και αυτό δείχνει ότι οι ένθρωποι ενδιαφέρονται παραγματικά.

Έναμεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *BULKERMAN.
*
Ας δούμε μια ακόμα φωτογραφία της έκθεσης που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα *"ΕΘΝΟΣ"* της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=4578839

Νοσταλγικά κλικ.jpg

Έργο - φωτογραφία του *Γιάννη Μαμάη* από την έκθεση *«Αρόδο. Λιμάνια, πορθμεία και βαρκάρηδες της Ανδρου»
*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η έκθεση αυτή θα μας φέρει σίγουρα στην *¶νδρο.
> *
> Οι άνθρωποι που την διοργανώνουν έχουν πολύ μεράκι και αυτό φαίνεται.
> 
> Ο φίλος *BULKERMAN* μας πληροφορεί ότι στο λιμάνι έχειε ναρτηθεί διαφήμιση με την εικόνα του *"ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ".
> *
> Σε όσους δεν μπορέσουν να έρθουν, υποσχόμαστε να τους δείξουμε όσες περισσότερες εικόνες μπορέσουμε.
> 
> Ευτυχώς, όμως, οι ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις δεν σταματούν στην έκθεση.
> ...


Να σε διορθωσω λιγο Roi οτι το πανο που εχουν αναρτησει εχει το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ.

Σας περιμενουμε ολους στην Ανδρο!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μια ιδεα το τι θα εχει στην εκθεση..

Το Μοσχανθη μπαινοντας στην Χωρα και οι βαρκαρηδες που πανε να παραλαβουνε κοσμο και πραγματα...

PIC 2.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Και αλλη μια...

Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ...

PIC 3.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το ΡΕΝΑ μπαινοντας στην Καρυστο...

PIC 1.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπουλη ...


ANDROS.jpg




Ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα ειναι προσφορα του ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΑΜΑΗ δοργανωτη της εκθεσης και ειναι ενα μικρο δειγμα του τι θα δει ο κοσμος που θα ερθει στο νησι.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Η αφισα της εκθεσης

afisa_arodo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ δελεαστικό το υλικό φίλε bulkerman, φαίνεται πως έχει γίνει σοβαρή δουλειά, οπότε την Δευτέρα 2/8 θα είμαι εκεί!

----------


## Leo

Θα κάνω μιά προσπάθεια κι εγώ να έρθω.... Ευχαριστούμε γαι την υπενθύμιση και το υλικό που μας έφερες από τον κ. ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΑΜΑΗ

----------


## BULKERMAN

με τις ωρες που θα ειναι ανοιχτα η εκθεση ειναι ευκαιρια  για μια πολυ ωραια ημερησια εκδρομη.ειναι καλο να θυμομαστε εικονες και στιγμες απο το παρελθον!ποσο μαλλον οταν εχει σχεση με τη θαλασσα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπουλη ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50520
>  Ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασα ειναι προσφορα του ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΜΑΜΑΗ δοργανωτη της εκθεσης και ειναι ενα μικρο δειγμα του τι θα δει ο κοσμος που θα ερθει στο νησι.



Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες Bulkerman!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η έκθεση μας δίνει μια θαμάσια ευκαιρία για να ξαναβρεθούμε στην όμορφη ¶νδρο.

Και σίγουρα η έκθεση αυτή δίνει μόνο μια πρώτη γεύση σε ότι πρόκειται να επακολουθήσει.

Ο καλός φίλος BULKERMAN μας έχει πει ότι η έκθεση  είναι κλειστή κάθε Τρίτη.

Ετοιμαστείτε, λοιπόν, για την ¶νδρο ....

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η έκθεση μας δίνει μια θαμάσια ευκαιρία για να ξαναβρεθούμε στην όμορφη ¶νδρο.
> 
> Και σίγουρα η έκθεση αυτή δίνει μόνο μια πρώτη γεύση σε ότι πρόκειται να επακολουθήσει.
> 
> Ο καλός φίλος BULKERMAN μας έχει πει ότι η έκθεση είναι κλειστή κάθε Τρίτη.
> 
> Ετοιμαστείτε, λοιπόν, για την ¶νδρο ....


Αντωνη απο μια πρωτη επισκεψη που εκανα ( γιατι θα ξαναπαω αρκετες φορες ) μπορω να πω οτι εχει γινει πολυ καλη δουλεια .

οσοι καραβολατρες θελετε να ερθετε λοιπον ειστε ευπροσδεκτοι

----------


## Ellinis

Σήμερα είχαμε -μαζί με τον Αντώνη- να δούμε από κοντά την έκθεση. 

Ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο. Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο "Το Γαύριο" και ιδιαίτερα στον κ.Γιάννη Μαμάη για την εξαιρετική δουλειά που έχουν κάνει.
Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί μια τόσο προσεκτικά προετοιμασμένη και εκτελεσμένη έκθεση στο χώρο της ιστορίας της ναυτιλίας. Το υλικό είναι εξαιρετικής ποιότητας και κυρίως πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο. Όσο για την αισθητική του όλου εγχειρήματος θα πω μόνο μια λέξη... άψογη!

Μακάρι σύντομα να εκδοθεί σε λεύκωμα όπως είναι η επιθυμία του κ.Μαμάη, προκειμένου να το δούν και όσοι δεν είναι σε θέση να πάνε στην ¶νδρο. 
Όσοι όμως μπορείτε να πάτε, τολμήστε το!

Τέλος, οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο Βulkerman που μας ενημέρωσε και μας παρακίνησε να επισκευτούμε την έκθεση. Στέλιο, ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έρχονται στιγμές που πραγματικά νιώθεις περήφανος που ζεις σ' αυτή τη χώρα.
Σήμερα, μαζί με τον καλό φίλο *Ellinis* είχαμε την τύχη να δούμε επιτέλους από κοντά την περίφημη έκθεση φωτογραφίας που διοργανώθηκε από τον *Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο* *"Το Γαύριο"* με τίτλο

*ΑΡΟΔΟ*

*Λιμάνια, πορθμεία

και βαρκάρηδες της ¶νδρου

[Αρχές 20ου αιώνα - 1965]* 

Ψυχή της έκθεσης είναι *ο Γιάννης Μαμάης.*
Έτρεξε, έψαξε, βρήκε και μας παρουσιάζει τον θαυμαστό κόσμο των λιμανιών και των ανθρώπων των λιμανιών της ¶νδρου μέχρι το 1965.
Τότε ξεκινά δρομολόγια το "*Έλενα Π",*  το πρώτο κλειστό επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό, το οποίο ανοίγει μια καινούρια σελίδα στη ζωή της ¶νδρου.
Χαρακτηριστικά *ο Γιάννης Μαμάης* αναφέρει στο εξαιρετικά καλαίσθητο φυλλάδιο που μοιράζεται στους επισκέπτες της έκθεσης:

*"Η παράδοση συνεχίστηκε με αγκυροβολημένα καΐκια και βαπόρια, με λιμενεργάτες και λεμβούχους, με καρνάγια και μώλους, ως τα πιο πρόσφατα χρόνια - τέσσερις πέντε δεκαετίες από σήμερα. 
Συμβατικά (αλλά ελπίζω, όχι αυθαίρετα) η στιγμή του τέλους της συνδέτεαι με τον ερχομό του πρώτου οχηματαγωγού στο νησί, το 1965."*

Η έκθεση δεν είναι μια απλή συλλογή όμορφων, νοσταλγικών, ξεχασμένων εικόνων.
Η έκθεση αποτελεί την προσωπική ματιά του Γιάννη Μαμάη, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπει και βιώνει την ¶νδρο, τους ανθρώπους της, τα τοπία της.
Αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά:

_"Τα καράβια δεν με εντυπωσίαζαν μισοπέλαγα, όσο στα λιμάνια, μπαίνοντας ή βγαίνοντας φορτώνοντας ή ξεφορτώνοντας, γεμάτα επιβάτες ή άδεια, και βέβαια πάντοτε με τη χαρά της άφιξης και τη θλίψη της αναχώρησης (εκείνο το "να φεύγεις είναι λίγο σαν να πεθαίνεις" των Γάλλων). Τέτοια αισθήματα δεν έπαψαν ποτέ λοιπόν, αλλά ήταν πολύ πιο ισχυρά, εννοείται τότε που το ταξίδι διαρκούσε άφθονες ώρες, ίσαμε δώδεκα μερικές φορές, "έχανες το λογαριασμό" - γι' αυτό και το αποφάσιζες πολύ δυσκολότερα."_

Νομίζω ότι ο καθένας που αγαπά αυτά τα θέματα θα συγκινηθεί, θα νοσταλγήσει, θα θυμηθεί, θα ξεφύγει.

Κάποια στιγμή είχα την αίσθηση ότι έβλεπα μια ταινία.
Οι εικόνες αυτές θύμιζαν πολύ σκηνές από την ταινία *"Amarcord"* του ιταλού μάγου *Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι.*
*"Amarcord"* σημαίνει ότι το να θυμάσαι είναι συχνά λίγο πικρό
*(amare + ricordare).

*Όταν μετά από πολλές ώρες βγήκαμε από την έκθεση είχαμε τη σιγουριά ότι θα ταξιδεύαμε με το *"¶νδρος",* *το "Κάρυστος", το "Μοσχάνθη", το "Δέσποινα", τον "Παντελή", το "Γεώργιος Τόγιας", ή κάποιο από τα υπόλοιπα πλοία που είχαμε δει.

*Αντί κάποιου από αυτά, εμφανίστηκε σφυρίζοντας ζωηρά το *"Πηνελόπη Α".*
Τότε, κάπως, επανήλθαμε στην πραγματικότητα.

Και μετά από λίγο σκεφτήκαμε ότι σε λίγα χρόνια, μάλλον, θα νοσταλγούμε με παρόμοιο τρόπο το *"Πηνελόπη Α",* το *"Superferry II"* ....

Εικόνες καλό είναι να μην δείξουμε, μιας και η έκθεση διαρκεί μέχρι τις 25 Αυγούστου.
Η έκπληξη είναι απαραίτητη.
Μια μόνο μαγική εικόνα ας δούμε.
Το *"'Ανδρος"* του *Διαπούλη* στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου μέσα από το μαγικό φακό του μεγάλου *Σπύρου Μελετζή.*
Ο άνθρωπος που βρέθηκε και κατέγραψε κατά μοναδικό τρόπο σπουδαία ιστορικά γεγονότα, αλλά και απλές σκηνές της καθημερινότητας, βρέθηκε κάποτε για κάποιους μήνες στην ¶νδρο.
Και τότε αρχίζουν τα θαύματα.

Εδώ, βέβαια, η απόδοση είναι κάκιστη και σας ζητώ συγνώμη.
Γι' αυτό καλύτερα *πηγαίνετε στην ¶νδρο μέχρι τις 25 Αυγούστου.*

Αρόδο.jpg

¶νδρος.JPG

_Φωτογραφία του Σπύρου Μελετζή_

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους του *Φιλοπρόοδου Ομίλου "Το Γαύριο",* στον *Γιάννη Μαμάη* και στον *BULKERMAN* που μας άνοιξε την πόρτα για όλα τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια μόνο μαγική εικόνα ας δούμε.
> Το *"'Ανδρος"* του *Διαπούλη* στη Χώρα της ¶νδρου μέσα από το μαγικό φακό του μεγάλου *Σπύρου Μελετζή.*
> Ο άνθρωπος που βρέθηκε και κατέγραψε κατά μοναδικό τρόπο σπουδαία ιστορικά γεγονότα, αλλά και απλές σκηνές της καθημερινότητας, βρέθηκε κάποτε για κάποιους μήνες στην ¶νδρο.
> Και τότε αρχίζουν τα θαύματα.
> Εδώ, βέβαια, η απόδοση είναι κάκιστη και σας ζητώ συγνώμη.
> Γι' αυτό καλύτερα πηγαίνετε στην ¶νδρο μέχρι τις 25 Αυγούστου.
> Αρόδο.jpg¶νδρος.JPG
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους του *Φιλοπρόοδου Ομίλου "Το Γαύριο",* στον *Γιάννη Μαμάη* και στον *BULKERMAN* που μας άνοιξε την πόρτα για όλα τα παραπάνω.


Lypamai pou eimai toso makria kai then mporw na thn dw auth thn ek0esh.  H fwtografies tou ANDROS einai wraiotates. Mhpws 0a eprepe na tis anebaseis kai sti 0ema ANDROS?

NAP

----------


## starce

Fantastic picture. Who is the owner or the Company of Andros??

----------


## Roi Baudoin

The owner of *"Andros"* was *Mr Diapoulis* (in greek the first name of Diapoulis is *"Δ"*).

The photographer is the great *Spyros Meletzis,* very known for the portraits of *Aris Velouchiotis* and the soldiers of *"Dimokratikos Stratos"* during greek civil war (1945-1949).
He stayed for six months in *Andros* and took many many great shots.
We are going to see, soon, and others shots.

----------


## Ellinis

Όσοι δεν μπορέσαν να περάσουν από την υπέροχη έκθεση "Αρόδο" στην ¶νδρο, μπορούν να πάρουν μια γεύση στο παρακάτω βιντεάκι
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvMHkZuEc3g

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτο το αρθρο στην _Ελευθερια_ απο τις 14 Απριλιου 1949 θα ευχαριστησει τους φιλους που ξερουν αυτο το νησι. Τα τρια πλοια που αναφερονται ειναι το *Καρυστος*,το *Πινδος* και το *Μαρη* που εγινε αργοτερα το *Μαριλενα

*19490414 andros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα μεγαλυτερα σκαφη της Ανδρου το ...  1857! Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ του Φεβρουαριου 1971

New York Febr 1971.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κορθιο το 1926... Αξιζει τον κοπο!
Korthion 1926.jpg

Μπατσι την δεκαετια 1950
Batsi 1950s.JPG

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ & ΠΟΙΗΣΗ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109837

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγο καιρό, είχα τη χαρά να συναντήσω τον κύριο ¶γγελο Λυγίζο, ένα Γαυριώτη που έζησε την ακτοπλοΐα της ¶νδρου ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1920. 

Ο Angelo, όπως τον αποκαλούν οι φίλοι του, μας περιέγραψε με ζωηρά χρώματα την εποχή που τα καΐκια αποτελούσαν το βασικό τρόπο επικοινωνίας της ¶νδρου με τις ακτές της Αττικής και της Εύβοιας.
Μας μίλησε για το μεγάλο καΐκι του Αντώνη Τζωάνου που ήταν με πανιά ακόμη, για το «πέραμα» του Κότσικα, και για το καΐκι του Καστελάνου.
Αυτά μετέφεραν από το Γαύριο επιβάτες αλλά και την παραγωγή του νησιού, δηλαδή ζώα, λάδι, λεμόνια, κρεμμύδια και άλλα. 

gav1.jpg
_Το Γαύριο, από τη συλλογή του Γ.Μαμάη που θα εκτεθεί σε λίγες μέρες στην Αθήνα._

Αυτά τα καραβόσκαρα έκαναν και έκτακτα δρομολόγια στα παζάρια στο Αλιβέρι και στη Χαλκίδα ή σε κάποιο πανηγύρι. ο Angelo θυμάται: 

_“Στ__o__ πανηγύρι της Αγίας Παρασκευής πηγαίναμε «κοπανισμένα» βόδια που ερχόταν και τα έπαιρνε ένας από τη Θήβα για ζευγάρωμα. Τα μεγάλα ζώα –τα βόδια και τις αγελάδες- τα έριχναν στη θάλασσα για να φτάσουν κολυμπώντας στο καράβι που έμενε αρόδο. Εκεί τα σήκωναν βάζοντας σαμπάνια (φασκιές) κάτω από την κοιλιά τους, ενώ με σκοινιά που είχαν δέσει στα κέρατα τους, τα μανουβράριζαν για να καταλήξουν στο αμπάρι. Στο αμπάρι έριχναν πρώτα άμμο για να μη γλιστράνε τα ζώα.”_

Τη δεκαετία του Ά30 ο Angelo είδε να έρχονται τα πρώτα ατμόπλοια που συνέδεσαν το νησί με που το σύνδεσαν με την Κάρυστο και τη Ραφήνα, και μας μίλησε εκτενώς για το ΚΩΣΤΑΣ και το ΑΕΤΟΣ (στα link υπάρχουν οι αντίστοιχες ιστορίες).

Ο Αngelo στα 91 του χρόνια σήμερα, παραμένει ένας αιώνιος έφηβος και η αλάνθαστη μνήμη του μας μετέφερε πίσω στο χρόνο, στην ¶νδρο πριν το πόλεμο, και στα υπόλοιπα ατμόπλοια της εποχής εκείνης. 

“_Το ΜΑΝΑ είχε πλώρη κοφτή και πήγαινε και αυτό στη Ραφήνα. Ήταν ωραίο βαποράκι, από τα μεγαλύτερα ποστάλια. Το θυμάμαι λες και το βλέπω τώρα μπροστά μου!_
_Το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ, που ήταν και αυτό του Τόγια, πήγαινε από τον Πειραιά στο Λαύριο και μετά Κάρυστο, Γαύριο και Μπατσί, ενώ μετά συνέχιζε στο Κόρθι και στη Χώρα. Τότε τα βαπόρια πήγαιναν και στα άλλα λιμάνια_.”

Ο Angelo μπάρκαρε το 1938 δόκιμος στο ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ του Γουλανδρή και έκανε ένα ταξίδι προς την Αμερική όπου όταν έφτασε ξεμπαρκάρισε και έπιασε δουλειά εκεί. Επέστρεψε έξι χρόνια αργότερα –στις αρχές του Ά44- για να πολεμήσει στη Μακεδονία και την Ήπειρο που υπηρέτησαν στον αμερικάνικο στρατό. «_Ήμασταν τυχεροί, μόνο ένα-δυο χάσαμε_».

Φίλτατε Angelo, εκεί στο SanFrancisco που βρίσκεσαι τώρα που διαβάζεις αυτές τις γραμμές, θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις αναμνήσεις που μας χάρισες τόσο απλόχερα, και σου δίνω ραντεβού να τα πούμε -και να τα πιούμε- του χρόνου το καλοκαίρι στο Γαύριο !

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και στο Γιάννη Μαμάη που μας έφερε σε επαφή, και στην έκθεση του οποίου θα έχουμε τη χαρά να δούμε με τα μάτια μας την ¶νδρο έτσι όπως την περιέγραψε ο Angelo.

angelo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εκπληκτικα στοιχεια Αρη. Μπραβο σε σενα και φυσικα στον κυριο Λυγιζο

Για να γνωρισουμε τον ανθρωπο.

Ο *Αγγελος Λυγιζος* γεννηθηκε στην Ανδρο το 1921. Μεγαλωσε εκει και εφυγε για την Αμερικη το 1937. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου, υπηρετησε στον Αμερικανικο στρατο και εγινε μερος του Greek / American Operational Group Office of Strategic Services (OSS). Κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.pahh.com/oss/straight06.html. Εσταλη στο Βρινδησιο και μετα στην Ελλαδα οπου βοηθησε στην απελευθερωση απο τους Γερμανους. Ο ιδιος εχει καταγραψει μερικα στοιχεια σε ενα ωραιοτατο βιντεο που θα βρειτε εδω http://www.digiclub.org/sofs/index.p...7&video_id=172. Για οτι εκανε στον πολεμο του απενεμηθησαν πολλα μεταλλια, μετξυ των οποιων και το σπουδαιο purple heart (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_Heart). Μετα τον πολεμο μπηκε 
στην business εστιατοριων. Μεταξυ αλλων ειχε ενα πασιγνωστο restaurant στο Palo Alto, Angelo's, νοτιως του Αγιου Φραγκισκου, που το θυμουνται ακομη οι της περιοχης




> Reminds me too of Angelo Lygizos and his restaurant, AngeloΆs, just across the street. Back in the 60Άs, that was quite a dinner house. I see Angelo from time to time in the PW Supermarket on Meridian and Foxworthy, heΆs always the gentleman.

----------


## τοξοτης

Σκέφτηκα ότι , αν ο αγαπητός Angelo διαβάζει τα παραπάνω στο San Francisco , καλό θα ήταν να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που πρωτοταξίδεψε.

ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hellas-03.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ο φιλος Ellinis μεσα απο  την εξαιρετη γραφη του     εδωσε χρωμα στις θυμισες του Κυριου Αγγελου Λυγιζου και σε εμας την χαρα της γνωσης των πολυτιμων αυτων   στοιχειων   σχετικα με  την ακτοπλοια του χθες._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

H _Μοσχανθη_ στο Μπατσι γυρω στο 1965. Μπορει να εχει δημοσιευθει καπου αλλα για μενα ειναι καινουρια στην συλλογη μου

Ν

Moschanthi 1967.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπατσι την δεκαετια 1980

BAtsi.jpg
NAP collection

----------


## Ellinis

Η προκυμαία στο Γαύριο με το πρακτορείο, λίγο πολύ στη θέση που είναι και σήμερα τα πρακτορεία

gavrio.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Μοσχάνθη , Ελενα Π και Μεγαλόχαρη σε διαφορετικές βέβαια χρονικές στιγμές στο Γαύριο από τον < Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο το <Γαύριο> 

moschanthi-a.jpg

elena_p.jpg

megaloxari-a.jpg

http://www.gavrio.gr/photos.php?id=2

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες του Γαυρίου από τον < Φιλοπρόοδο Όμιλο το <Γαύριο> 

gavrio.jpg

gavrio_a.jpg

http://www.gavrio.gr/photos.php?id=2

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τη Χώρα στο μεσοπόλεμο, με πλοία  του Στόλου σε γυμνάσια. Διακρίνονται στο βάθος δυο από τα "θηρία"  και σε πρώτο πλάνο τορπιλοβόλα τύπου Σφενδόνη και Θύελλα.

Χωρα.jpg

----------

